# Evangelism "Strategies"



## Marrow Man

I am wondering about the different "methods" and "strategies" (for lack of better terms) that some of you may have used for sharing the gospel at large events (like outdoor festivals and concerts -- large natural gathers of people).

Of course, one may simply stand and hand out literature, but this does not strike me as being the most effective means of time and resources. Most of the literature probably winds up in the trash and it is too passive. What are some ways of making this endeavor more productive and efficient, and what are some ways to engage strangers in conversation?


----------



## J. Dean

I understand your question, but as an ex-Arminian let me say a few things about your premise. Before undertaking anything, something has to be kept up front and central: we are not responsible for results. That is in the hands of God.

I really start balking when people begin talking about "personal evangelism" for a few reasons. First, while all are called to bear witness to the truth, not all are called to be evangelists (Eph. 4:11-13). The idea that "all Christians are evangelists proper" is actually a fairly recent one in church history.

Second, I see far too much Wesleyan-Arminian influence in modern evangelistic efforts, even among Calvinists. If nobody gives an immediate response, there is far too often a knee-jerk reaction among the participants that "we didn't do enough" because no visible numbers could be accounted for, and that the solution is to somehow repackage the presentation. That is a VERY dangerous train of thought to start following. A great many have unwittingly started down the path of pragmatism in the name of seeing results. We need to remember that there are times when the gospel will simply be ignored by those who listen, no matter how eloquently it may be stated. It is far too easy to start making evangelism a man-centered, man-worked event and ignore God's sovereignty in salvation. Please be careful about this.

With that being said, I believe in "vocational Christianity" as first expressed by Luther. The best thing to do is to have people who are truly living lives in response to the gospel in their respective jobs and relationships, which opens doors to bearing witness before unbelievers. I've had a great many opportunities to do this in my own life, and even though I can't say I've seen somebody come to Christ right then and there, I have been able to explain to others what being a Christian truly is, and what salvation is, and how to receive the gift. Some people don't want to talk about it anymore after that-and I respect that. But others have asked me questions and clarifications, which has been a great way for me to give more explanation about the Christian faith.


----------



## Marrow Man

Please understand that I am not trying to (in any way) take away from the regular ministry of the word. I understand that when Paul tells Timothy to do the work of an evangelist, he is saying that in the context of the regular ministry of the word. Nor am I speaking of Arminian-style results-based "evangelism." I also understand the primary way of "personal evangelism" would be to speak with folks you already know about the gospel -- family, friends, neighbors, co-workers. I do not own a cleric collar (or caller!), but when go to coffee shops and the like, I frequently do bring along commentaries, a Bible, etc. -- but thus far no real conversation about these things.

I am simply asking about how one might go to a natural gathering and speak with folks about the gospel -- folks that will most likely not be darkening the door of churches to hear the preaching of the word (although that is what we want them to do). For the past two years, I have gone with folks from our church to the local pagan festival, but it is sometimes difficult to strike up conversations about the gospel. I am not asking for a critique of Arminian practices or for reasons not to do such things. I would rather delete the thread than have it devolve into that.

Here is an mp3 by Jim Eliff on evangelism and the local church (including the theology behind such "methods"): http://www.founders.org/audio/fcon_2001/elliff_evangelism_in_local_church.mp3


----------



## Marrow Man

Thanks Joshua. That is helpful. I am asking about a specific context, of course. But prudence must be a part of this as well; I don't want simply handing out tracts to be an open door for contributing to a litter problem (which is one of my great fears). Time and money and effort are better spent to wise and biblical approaches. Perhaps we could have more suggestions (as on a previous thread) for ways of outreach in the community (keeping in mind that these must be gospel-based; having blood drives and free oil changes are not bad ideas, but if they are not accompanied with the gospel, I'm not sure if that's the right way to go about doing things).


----------



## Marrow Man

That is a good point. However, I have known mainline churches (where there is little or no gospel) that have hosted blood drives as "outreach," and it is little more than an event to promote a social gospel approach. This is what I was speaking of. Obviously not all churches view it this way. But I wasn't suggesting getting up and preaching while folks have a needle in their arms. I suppose you could host something like that and have literature available, invite folks to come to church, but have it be no more than that.

With a movie night, that lends more opportunity to engage folks with the gospel. A movie might generate "life questions" or "moral quandaries" that force people to examine their worldview. A Q&A after the movie might generate some good gospel conversations.


----------



## Marrow Man

I must add, however, that bathing and cologne usage is something that I might need to consider. That could be part of my overall problem.


----------



## CharlieJ

Tim, 

My parents have been involved in a group called Fellowship of Christian Farmers. They have something called a walking stick ministry. They make walking sticks (really, I think they're just yardsticks) and bore a hole in them a the top, then affix a leather wristband with beads the color of the wordless book. Usually, they pass these out at county fairs. At their booth is a sign, "Free walking stick with message." The sticks are given away on the condition that the recipient listen to what the beads mean. Usually the booth area is large enough to have a few chairs, so you can sit down and talk to people in a more intimate manner. 
Walking Sti

I think this is one of the more effective and creative ways to get the gospel out. You are doing something nice for people (giving away an item), the people are coming to you (rather than you approaching strangers), you are being up front about the fact that there is a message attached (no bait and switch), and the people are taking home a physical reminder of the gospel. I have accompanied my parents a few times to such events, and each time, at least a few people seem to have been deeply affected by the message. Since I'm Reformed, I don't do the sinners' prayer ritual that some of the other "evangelists" do, but a few people have expressed to me their intention to trust Christ as savior, and I have counseled them to find a good church. Usually, there are at least a few other people who are inquisitive and will engage in conversation.


----------



## Miss Marple

Hi Tim,

To create opportunities to share the gospel beyond what you normally enjoy, I'll suggest starting or participating in:

-Vacation Bible School
-Rest Home Ministry
-Book table at a campus or a fair or similar
-English as a Second Language teaching (I think an article on this was just on the Gospel Coalition website?)
-Work with a crisis pregnancy center
-Prison ministry, which can be correspondence based like with Crossroads.

Just a few ideas, others will probably have more.


----------



## Marrow Man

Miss Marple said:


> Book table at a campus or a fair or similar
> -English as a Second Language teaching



We are looking at starting an ESL ministry, primarily for the M*sl*ms in our neighborhood (but anyone can come). We will use the Bible as the literature of choice.

We looked at having a table at the state fair, but it is very expensive. Could you explain the "book table at a campus" in more detail?


----------



## Miss Marple

In re: "Book table at a campus," I have never done it. I have, however, scoped it out and done some planning.

We have many colleges and universities in our area. They all seems to have a public speech area or quad where it seems anyone can set up a table (for free). There are many tables set up.

So my thought was to have a table, maybe some free bottles of water and a few chairs for sitting, and have perhaps ten different book titles that you might think are most appropriate for the college student. Maybe a Christian view of American history, a creation oriented book, one about your life calling, perhaps one about handling attitude or peer pressure, a biography or two. . .

I'd make them available at cost, as the quad is not a market place for those in business, but for free speech stuff.

I'd have Bibles for giveaway. If people stop, you could ask, do you have a Bible at home? And if they say, "no," give them one. Take the conversation from there. You could recommend where they start, tell them your favorite part, and perhaps they would sit down and talk. 

Tracts could also be free, like the Jay Adams series "What do you do if. . ." (you're angry all the time, your marriage is bad, you are afraid. . .)

And of course, invitations to your worship service.


----------



## earl40

> I think helping lawful charities, the poor, etc. do not have to have an accompanying message; rather, I think they testify to onlookers, "Hey, that church is _involved_ with this community and seems really to care about things. Maybe we should visit." Of course, the pastor and members being around to talk to others is a great plus, I just don't think it has to have a forced _churchiness_ about it, if that makes sense. We are in the process right now of seeking out lawful (according to God's law, I mean) ways to be of service to the community surrounding our church for that very purpose. We also have an occasional "get together" on a Friday night of the month where all are welcome, and we have refreshments, games, maybe watch a movie, etc.



Do you think one should have to do all this charity through a church? The reason I ask is because personally I have so little time to be as active in my church as I would like. In saying this I really appreciate the people who do have the time (usually singles, older, and such). Maybe this is why our pastor sends us "out" of church on Sunday morning to be salt and light.


----------



## toddpedlar

Marrow Man said:


> I must add, however, that bathing and cologne usage is something that I might need to consider. That could be part of my overall problem.



You have an overall problem? Try these - maybe things will start looking up.

View attachment 2960


----------



## earl40

> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think one should have to do all this charity through a church?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but keep in mind, whatever we do, whether evil or not, in doing so, we _are_ representing our church and, ultimately, the Lord Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


Indeed. Which includes bathing.


----------



## JStone

Marrow Man said:


> I am wondering about the different "methods" and "strategies" (for lack of better terms) that some of you may have used for sharing the gospel at large events (like outdoor festivals and concerts -- large natural gathers of people).
> 
> Of course, one may simply stand and hand out literature, but this does not strike me as being the most effective means of time and resources. Most of the literature probably winds up in the trash and it is too passive. What are some ways of making this endeavor more productive and efficient, and what are some ways to engage strangers in conversation?



Great topic.

The day before July 4th, some members from my church and I went to the Lincoln Memorial in DC specifically to evangelize. I planned on doing some open air preaching and handing out tracts. I ended up just handing out tracts. Here is why.

At the memorial, large groups of people were walking to and fro (sometimes groups of 10, 20, even 30 people in each group). I would walk up to them, hand them the tract, inform them there was a "gospel message" on the back of it, and then I would ask them plainly, "Have you ever heard the good news of Jesus?"

You wouldn't believe how effective this was.

I generally got three responses to that question:

1) Quite a few people/groups would essentially say, "No, what is is?" 
1a) To this response, I would of course launch into a gospel presentation. This happened quite a few times, even with large groups. I also shared it with two separate French families, and one lady from England. It was a very fruitful approach.

2) Some people essentially said, "Yes, I heard it."
2a) When I got this response, I would challenge them by saying, "Have you heard the true gospel? There are many counterfeits out there." To this question, I would get various responses:
-Some would say they've heard the true gospel and just keep walking, basically ignoring me. At that point I would ask them, "Sir/Miss, do you have five minutes to discuss? Surely your soul is worth more than five minutes." You would not believe the amount of people that actually considered whether or not their soul was worth five minutes, and stopped, and came and asked me to share it with them!
-Some would actively engage and ask what I thought the true gospel was. I would share it with them.
-Others would get a little hostile and call me judgmental. I would try to say a few more things, but would eventually just let them go.

3) Some people would basically just ignore me. When this happened, I resorted to the tactic of asking them for only 5 minutes of their time, and if they still rejected it, implored them that surely their soul was worth more than five minutes. I got 1 or 2 people to stop and listen by employing this tactic. I then shared the gospel with them. Others I just let walk by.

Through the whole day, I would say I engaged in 20+ conversations, some with very large groups. It was very fruitful.

All that to say, I found handing out tracts with a simple question of, "Have you heard the good news of Jesus?" and proceeding from there, depending on their reaction.

Hope this helps!

Blessings,
Justin


----------



## gordo

Wow! Awesome Justin. Great story. Very encouraging.


----------



## Jack K

Marrow Man said:


> We are looking at starting an ESL ministry, primarily for the M*sl*ms in our neighborhood (but anyone can come). We will use the Bible as the literature of choice.



My last church found this effective even without using the Bible at all in the classes, which can seem pushy. We simply gave our time to help people with an important need, met at the church, and built friendships that way. Soon their false presumptions about us disappeared (in our case, most of the students were Catholics who were suspicious of Protestants) and they started asking us about our church and why we were being so helpful. We told them about the gospel.


----------



## Marrow Man

toddpedlar said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must add, however, that bathing and cologne usage is something that I might need to consider. That could be part of my overall problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an overall problem? Try these - maybe things will start looking up.
> 
> View attachment 2960
Click to expand...


I know someone who wore overalls to Synod once. He was PCA and was just visiting. He was appropriately admonished. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Marrow Man

Jack K said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at starting an ESL ministry, primarily for the M*sl*ms in our neighborhood (but anyone can come). We will use the Bible as the literature of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last church found this effective even without using the Bible at all in the classes, which can seem pushy. We simply gave our time to help people with an important need, met at the church, and built friendships that way. Soon their false presumptions about us disappeared (in our case, most of the students were Catholics who were suspicious of Protestants) and they started asking us about our church and why we were being so helpful. We told them about the gospel.
Click to expand...


Jack, the only reason I used this specific example is because that is what was being done when we went to D**rb*rn MI three years ago. It was held in a church and everyone took turns reading through a chapter of John. It was great because after reading a couple of verses, the M's would want to stop and have it explained to them. But the church did others things as well, like offer a VBS for kids and citizenship classes for the men.


----------



## Jack K

Marrow Man said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at starting an ESL ministry, primarily for the M*sl*ms in our neighborhood (but anyone can come). We will use the Bible as the literature of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last church found this effective even without using the Bible at all in the classes, which can seem pushy. We simply gave our time to help people with an important need, met at the church, and built friendships that way. Soon their false presumptions about us disappeared (in our case, most of the students were Catholics who were suspicious of Protestants) and they started asking us about our church and why we were being so helpful. We told them about the gospel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jack, the only reason I used this specific example is because that is what was being done when we went to D**rb*rn MI three years ago. It was held in a church and everyone took turns reading through a chapter of John. It was great because after reading a couple of verses, the M's would want to stop and have it explained to them. But the church did others things as well, like offer a VBS for kids and citizen classes for the men.
Click to expand...


Sounds great. Nice to have a successful example to follow.


----------



## Unoriginalname

My church recently had a free dinner that was open to the community where the attendees were encouraged to bring questions about Christianity and our church in particular. These questions were given to my pastor and a few people picked by him to help represent our church. I know those who were there thought it went well and it was a great time to really state who we are as a church and to really explain what the gist of Christianity is.


----------



## Marrow Man

Unoriginalname said:


> My church recently had a free dinner that was open to the community where the attendees were encouraged to bring questions about Christianity and our church in particular. These questions were given to my pastor and a few people picked by him to help represent our church. I know those who were there thought it went well and it was a great time to really state who we are as a church and to really explain what the gist of Christianity is.



How many people attended and how did you go about getting a good turnout? Part of our problem is that if we were to host something like that, I don't think many would attend.


----------



## Unoriginalname

I believe the turn out was around 30. Some people invited friends, others came because of door to door advertising. We also had a sign out front for a week and a half.


----------



## Michael Doyle

Unoriginalname said:


> I believe the turn out was around 30. Some people invited friends, others came because of door to door advertising. We also had a sign out front for a week and a half.



Wow, that to me is an amazing turnout.


----------



## arielann81

I laughed when I read the cologne comment. Funny. Anyway I have to say that as far as evangelism goes the element of surprise is useful. When I say that, I'm talking about using a method that surprises people. This can have a context in small or large groups. An example of this is doing something that would not be a normal response from the world to a situation. In a one on one relationship this could look like responding to a trial in life with joy instead of complaints. This will surprise agnostics who might be curious how you could respond this way when their go to response would be complaining. For strangers it might be an act of service that normally is undesirable but you offer to do willingly and with a kind heart. I encountered this technique when I worked in a strip mall near a large shopping center and church group came in and offered to clean our bathrooms. This was surprising and they didn't even ask to speak to us about the gospel but when asked told us where they went to church and the reason for their service was wanting to provide support for their community. That spoke louder than any gospel tract could I think. I liked the idea of the walking sticks (perhaps because it stands out as being different). 

You also have to consider your audience. If your going to a Pagan festival you will find people attending who are going specifically because they identify with pagan culture and perhaps want to engage with others who have those interests. You might present something that shows you share interests with them and when they find out you are also a Christian this will be surprising to them and perhaps challenge their preconceived notions of what being a Christian means. Once they are willing to look at that idea then they may be more receptive to hearing the Gospel (when Gods timing is right). Find out what they like that is also something you like. Music for example? Arts and Crafts of some kind that is similar to popular crafts present there. Entertainment of some kind... maybe even offering it free and when they see its a church sponsoring it without asking for one-on-one reasons for why they are at a Pagan festival then this may inspire them to come to other events sponsored by this group and perhaps invite others. You never know what seeds can be planted because of love. Isn't that how the bible said they would know us anyway? Just sayin

If you don't want to provide entertainment then think about what you would want if a stranger came up to you at a festival. What needs could be met? Are you hot? Hungry? in need of a break from children? Maybe offer water or food or free childcare for an hour or so. When they ask why you can say that God provides for your needs and you feel convicted to do the same for your community. Do onto others as you would have them do onto you and ask them if they have ever been involved with community outreach. Then ask them if they would be interested and that you could use volunteers for the next event. That is if you have one planned..lol Pull people into the fold. They don't have to believe to be welcome as long as they are willing. You can trust God for the rest. I mean the ability to be willing comes from God anyway right? All good things come from Him.  Hope this gives you some food for thought.

ps. I am involved with women in unplanned pregnancies and its not even the stuff I do for them that ends up mattering most but the life I live and the example I set. When we create relationships we influence people whether we want to or not. When they see me making decisions for my life they end up seeing that as my loudest message. When I went to school after placing my child for adoption and through a one year discipleship program dedicating a year of my life to the Lord and his service following the birth of my son I was encouraging others in that situation to do the same. My friend Shana ended up placing her son for adoption a year after me. When I met her she was an atheist and even though I don't take credit for it she became a Christian and chose to enter the same discipleship program. She later told me it was because of my choice to do that she felt inspired to do the same. Now she creates websites and recently got married to an awesome christian man. I'm so proud of her. She is one of many stories. Be the change you want to see in the world.


----------



## CuriousNdenver

J. Dean said:


> I understand your question, but as an ex-Arminian let me say a few things about your premise. Before undertaking anything, something has to be kept up front and central: we are not responsible for results. That is in the hands of God.


 Amen. If we were responsible for the results the world would be without hope!




Marrow Man said:


> I am simply asking about how one might go to a natural gathering and speak with folks about the gospel -- folks that will most likely not be darkening the door of churches to hear the preaching of the word (although that is what we want them to do). For the past two years, I have gone with folks from our church to the local pagan festival, but it is sometimes difficult to strike up conversations about the gospel. I am not asking for a critique of Arminian practices or for reasons not to do such things.



Tim, I regularly participate in street evangelism and have seen mixed results, with some immediate fruit and other fruit that may not be apparent until eternity. I have gone through Way of the Master training classes (Ray Comfort), and read Bill Fay's book, "How to Share the Gospel without Fear". I don't really use either of them regularly when sharing on the street, though I do incorporate some ideas from each.

I believe you hit a key in your post regarding those who will likely never walk into a church, for any reason. It is entirely possible that these same folks will not be the ones we interact with as we live out our daily lives as salt and light, which indeed, we should be doing. This seems like a mission field and the harvest is plentiful, yet the laborers are few. 

*Here are a few things I have found helpful:*

I study the scriptures and keep a small flip book of index cards that has scriptures that address certain subjects, such as our sin before a righteous, holy and just God or eternal damnation of unbelievers etc. When I go out intentionally to share, I try to have this accessible. Because I only carry a New Testament, I include Old Testament scriptures in this flip book, and have the Bible on my phone for additional reference. I never GIVE my phone to the people I am sharing with though! 

I appreciated Bill Fay's book because of its emphasis on SCRIPTURE. My thoughts are the more of God's word I share, and the less of mine, the better. Thus, I have created a "sharing Bible" for planned outings. Bill Fay suggests a very small copy of the Bible, however my eyes are not that great anymore, and I have gone to a New Testament with larger print that both I and whomever I am sharing with can read better. I recommend Bill's book just for the ideas it may give you that you may incorporate into your outreaches. The sharing Bible has specific verses highlighted and Bill uses notes on the page telling you or the reader which page to go to next. However, I find there is no one size fits all and have amplified the verses to include many Bill did not include in his "plan". 

That said, I am not comfortable sharing the gospel according to a set plan, but would rather remain open to the Holy Spirit's direction and allow Him to lead the conversations. Both Bill Fay and Ray Comfort incorporate questions into their presentations, and I have found questions very effective in opening doors for conversations. Again - I do not stick to a canned message but LISTEN to the person(s) with whom I am sharing and try to be sensitive to where they are in their own lives. 

I look for open doors. Most often, I really don't even have to look for the doors, as the Lord directs people into my path and the conversation has a natural opening to move to spiritual things. Because I also do street photography, sometimes in the course of my day people come across my path and open doors present themselves. I do try to be sensitive to this and to recognize the doors, but sometimes I realize after I am home that I had a missed opportunity to share the gospel.

I DO use tracts, however I am not thrilled with the way the message is presented on many gospel tracts. The tracts open a door for conversation. I hand them out and when people ask what it is, I tell them it is a gospel tract that tells them how they may have a relationship with God through his son, Jesus Christ. Their response to this is like a temperature probe and either invites further conversation or ends it. I don't worry about litter. Large festivals generate enormous amounts of trash and they have clean up crews who may find the tracts and be encouraged to read one. I also don't focus on the cost and think that it is part of doing street ministry. Yes, some, even many tracts may be wasted; yet when one sinner repents, there is joy in heaven, and it is worth the cost.

I did make one tract last year at Christmastime because I could not find any that I thought clearly presented the message without adding something or watering it down. Not saying they are not out there, but I was not able to find them when time came to order tracts. I will find my file and post this later in case some may want to use it.

Like you, several evangelist friends and I do try to make intentional time to go out to the streets to those who would likely never hear the gospel otherwise. I coordinate outreaches designed around specific events or just to go downtown on a Saturday night on our pedestrian mall. Having others along is a great encouragement. Most of my evangelist friends are Arminians and go to different churches, and this has resulted in some tension, yet the fellowship we share in the gospel and in Christ supersedes this. When on the street and one of them moves into "decisional evangelism", I cringe and pray, but say nothing at the time since we have already discussed our differences in private. 

"For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek." Rom. 1:16 (KJV)

"For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God." I Cor. 1:18 (KJV)

"8 But what does it say? “The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart”[e] (that is, the word of faith which we preach): 9 that if you confess with your mouth the Lord Jesus and believe in your heart that God has raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes unto righteousness, and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation. 11 For the Scripture says, “Whoever believes on Him will not be put to shame.”[f] 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek, for the same Lord over all is rich to all who call upon Him. 13 For “whoever calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved.”[g]

Israel Rejects the Gospel

14 How then shall they call on Him in whom they have not believed? And how shall they believe in Him of whom they have not heard? And how shall they hear without a preacher? 15 And how shall they preach unless they are sent? As it is written:

“How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the gospel of peace,[h]
Who bring glad tidings of good things!”_
16 But they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Isaiah says, “Lord, who has believed our report?”[j] 17 So then faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God." Romans 10:8-17 (NKJV)

*Lastly:*

Because I regularly share the gospel downtown (Denver, CO), I encounter some people more than once. This provides an opportunity for follow-up and allows them to see us live our lives as unto the Lord. It also makes me painfully aware of the lack of faithful churches to plug them into near the center of the city. A significant portion of those I share with are economically challenged and / or homeless and many struggle with addictions. It is heart-wrenching. Yet our job is to share the gospel and it is the Holy Spirit's work to draw them unto salvation and deliver them from sinful lifestyles. I have been working to on a list to connect people with faithful churches so we have resources ready to refer them to.

Several years ago on August 28, I handed my last tract to a man named "Jim". Jim asked what it was and when I explained it was a tract and mentioned Jesus' name, tears rolled down his face. I and two partners in the gospel spent a couple of hours with him, listening to his story and buying him a meal. It was his birthday, he had been drinking but didn't have enough funds to be drunk. He was ready to end his life. To the best of our knowledge, Jim did die that night. He died to self and became alive unto God through the Lord Jesus Christ. 

These fruitful conversations, where we can see evidence of the Holy Spirit already at work in the people whom we share with are encouraging. Yet, we may be the ones simply planting the seeds that others may water and the Lord will bring to fruition sometime in the future. In my own life, God was at work drawing me unto Himself long before I came to Christ. Be encouraged and keep sharing with people!_


----------



## Francisco Luna

I could be wrong, so take my word with the same spirit as those folks in Berea.....Acts 17:11

Many people go to outreach campaigns and ministries trying to reach a community with the gospel, from a CONFORT ZONE. Thats the main problem. From that very point, everything is pointing us, as the first individuals we must preach the same gospel. 

there is an expression in Spanish language that says: " ese hombre quiere trabajar con el burro amarrado!!" (He wants to work with the horse tied to a pole!!)......what it means is, many people want to make money not even putting their "horse" to work!.........many people want to preach the gospel and reach people BUT they themselves refuse to surrend many areas in their lives........that is a dull gospel. We are religious people. we want to go to church, we want to do this kind of good works, but we want to have that "safe, confort zone". (matthew 8:20)

The Gospel is so clear about the COST OF DISCIPLESHIP. we can not have a heart divided. God can not work through us when we place him as the "spare tire" in our lives.
I made part of an outreach ministry in San Mateo California for almost two years, taking the Gospel and physical help (food and clothing) to Daily laborers, mainly illegal immigrants, that were making part of a program with the city and the Samaritan House (org). along my way with that ministry, I started seeing the hand of God in my life, putting me in the same struggles, need and suffering like many of those guys........It was really hard.......for many times I started feeling I was preaching a gospel people of my church at that time wanted to hear, but that was not the gospel that was going to reach that poor people......gradually I started seeing myself more in the poor and needy side......and I started realizing that was the way a "true" Gospel would reach many of them, because I was battling in the same suffering and pain.....


----------



## Andrew P.C.

arielann81 said:


> I laughed when I read the cologne comment. Funny. Anyway I have to say that as far as evangelism goes the element of surprise is useful. When I say that, I'm talking about using a method that surprises people. This can have a context in small or large groups. An example of this is doing something that would not be a normal response from the world to a situation. In a one on one relationship this could look like responding to a trial in life with joy instead of complaints. This will surprise agnostics who might be curious how you could respond this way when their go to response would be complaining. For strangers it might be an act of service that normally is undesirable but you offer to do willingly and with a kind heart. I encountered this technique when I worked in a strip mall near a large shopping center and church group came in and offered to clean our bathrooms. This was surprising and they didn't even ask to speak to us about the gospel but when asked told us where they went to church and the reason for their service was wanting to provide support for their community. That spoke louder than any gospel tract could I think. I liked the idea of the walking sticks (perhaps because it stands out as being different).
> 
> You also have to consider your audience. If your going to a Pagan festival you will find people attending who are going specifically because they identify with pagan culture and perhaps want to engage with others who have those interests. You might present something that shows you share interests with them and when they find out you are also a Christian this will be surprising to them and perhaps challenge their preconceived notions of what being a Christian means. Once they are willing to look at that idea then they may be more receptive to hearing the Gospel (when Gods timing is right). Find out what they like that is also something you like. Music for example? Arts and Crafts of some kind that is similar to popular crafts present there. Entertainment of some kind... maybe even offering it free and when they see its a church sponsoring it without asking for one-on-one reasons for why they are at a Pagan festival then this may inspire them to come to other events sponsored by this group and perhaps invite others. You never know what seeds can be planted because of love. Isn't that how the bible said they would know us anyway? Just sayin
> 
> If you don't want to provide entertainment then think about what you would want if a stranger came up to you at a festival. What needs could be met? Are you hot? Hungry? in need of a break from children? Maybe offer water or food or free childcare for an hour or so. When they ask why you can say that God provides for your needs and you feel convicted to do the same for your community. Do onto others as you would have them do onto you and ask them if they have ever been involved with community outreach. Then ask them if they would be interested and that you could use volunteers for the next event. That is if you have one planned..lol Pull people into the fold. They don't have to believe to be welcome as long as they are willing. You can trust God for the rest. I mean the ability to be willing comes from God anyway right? All good things come from Him.  Hope this gives you some food for thought.
> 
> ps. I am involved with women in unplanned pregnancies and its not even the stuff I do for them that ends up mattering most but the life I live and the example I set. When we create relationships we influence people whether we want to or not. When they see me making decisions for my life they end up seeing that as my loudest message. When I went to school after placing my child for adoption and through a one year discipleship program dedicating a year of my life to the Lord and his service following the birth of my son I was encouraging others in that situation to do the same. My friend Shana ended up placing her son for adoption a year after me. When I met her she was an atheist and even though I don't take credit for it she became a Christian and chose to enter the same discipleship program. She later told me it was because of my choice to do that she felt inspired to do the same. Now she creates websites and recently got married to an awesome christian man. I'm so proud of her. She is one of many stories. Be the change you want to see in the world.



Some of the things you have said have validity. However, I'd like to point to something that we should not do. Lifestyle evangelism is unbiblical. To have an understand of what I mean, here is a definition:


> Lifestyle evangelism is an approach to evangelism characterized by someone demonstrating their faith by their actions in the hope that people around them will be impressed with how God affects that person's life, and become a Christian. According to The Encyclopedia of Protestantism printed in 2004, approximately 100 million people use this approach to evangelism.[19]
> 
> Supporters of this approach to evangelism often cite Matthew 5:16 as a proof verse.[24][25] Supporters also often point out that Jesus drew people to God by showing them kindness and performing good deeds, while detractors sometimes note that people may not realize one's good behavior is due to Christianity. Supporters claim this is more effective than direct evangelism because of the perception that it is harder to live 'righteously' than to preach a sermon.



The only way that people can know the gospel is through the preaching of the gospel!



> 14 How then will they call on him in whom they have not believed? And how are they to believe in him of whom they have never heard? And how are they to hear without someone preaching? 15 And how are they to preach unless they are sent? As it is written, “How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the good news!” (Rom 10)


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Arielann, it seems that you have a heart of love for the lost. This is wonderful, but some of the things in your post concern me as they are not scriptural. There is great pressure in our society today to "just get along" "coexist", and be tolerant (ie. according to some in the world this means not holding to the absolute truth of the gospel and instead, allowing that they (or their false religion), _may_ be right.) It seems that some of this has pushed many Christians into a corner where they are almost apologetic for the gospel and believe they need to sugar-coat it to make it more palatable for the non-believers. Many of us have become afraid of sharing the gospel because of a feared response: it is becoming less and less socially acceptable in the US, and from my understanding in Europe as well. 



arielann81 said:


> Anyway I have to say that as far as evangelism goes the element of surprise is useful. ..In a one on one relationship this could look like responding to a trial in life with joy instead of complaints. This will surprise agnostics who might be curious how you could respond this way when their go to response would be complaining. For strangers it might be an act of service that normally is undesirable but you offer to do willingly and with a kind heart. ...and church group came in and offered to clean our bathrooms. This was surprising and *they didn't even ask to speak to us about the gospel* but when asked told us where they went to church and the reason for their service was wanting to provide support for their community. *That spoke louder than any gospel tract could I think.* I liked the idea of the walking sticks (perhaps because it stands out as being different).



It is true we are called to live holy, righteous lives before God and others. This would include acting in love towards the body of Christ and those without, and rejoicing when we fall into temptations (James 1:2, I Peter 1:6). This absolutely may have an impact on people, especially unbelievers with whom we have regular contact over time. And true enough, it may provide an opening to share our faith with them. I have also experienced intense persecution from unbelievers who see this and are antagonistic towards the gospel! However, living a holy life does not eliminate the need to share the gospel: "it is the power of God unto salvation." (Romans 1:16). 

Trying to create an unnatural situation or element of surprise in hopes of drawing unbelievers to church or to make them ask questions seems to be more of a man-made idea than a scriptural one. I realize these tactics are gaining popularity in many churches but I am not aware of one instance where this was used in scripture. What Jesus, Peter and Paul did do was meet people where they were and deliver the message of the gospel. In John 4, Jesus met the Samaritan woman in the course of daily activity and He segued the conversation to spiritual things, then revealed to her that He is the Messiah. In Acts 2, at the feast of Pentecost after Jesus' ascension, Peter preached to the crowd of Jews gathered and showed them that Jesus is the Messiah whom they had been awaiting. In Acts 17 when Paul addressed the pagan Greeks at Mars Hill, he met them in the midst of their daily life and shifted their attention from their "unknown god" to the Lord God, maker of heaven and earth. 

As humans, we have a tendency to want to help God out and create plans of our own efforts, rather than to allow the Holy Spirit to lead and simply obey what the scripture says. There are church planting programs, church growth programs, and seeker friendly churches designed to draw the world to churches that often water down the message of the gospel and focus on entertainment rather than the preaching of the cross and the word of God. Yet it seems to me that anything we do is just that. Our own efforts. It is only through the preaching of the cross that people will come to Christ, as the Holy Spirit convicts them of their sin and draws them unto salvation.

When this church group came to clean the restrooms at your business, how many people actually visited their church as a result? If they visited, did this church preach the message of salvation? In my humble opinion, this seems more like a ploy with human design rather than an act of love for the lost, but I tread lightly as we can not know others' motivation. It does concern me they did not attempt to share the gospel, because after all, it is only the message of the gospel that can bring one to salvation.



arielann81 said:


> You also have to consider your audience. If your going to a Pagan festival you will find people attending who are going specifically *because they identify with pagan culture and perhaps want to engage with others who have those interests. You might present something that shows you share interests* with them and when they find out you are also a Christian this will be surprising to them and perhaps challenge their preconceived notions of what being a Christian means. Once they are willing to look at that idea then they may be more receptive to hearing the Gospel (when Gods timing is right). *Find out what they like that is also something you like. Music for example? Arts and Crafts of some kind that is similar to popular crafts present there. Entertainment of some kind... maybe even offering it free and when they see its a church sponsoring it without asking for one-on-one reasons for why they are at a Pagan festival then this may inspire them to come to other events sponsored by this group and perhaps invite others. You never know what seeds can be planted because of love.* Isn't that how the bible said they would know us anyway? Just sayin



I may have misunderstood Tim's original post, but I thought he was referring to a Pagan festival - as in one designed around those who celebrate wicca, neo-paganism and other nature based false religions. Perhaps this was meant in the greater sense of the word, in that pagan may refer to all non-Christian culture. In either case, trying to contrive ways to make Christianity palatable to non-believers does not seem scriptural. Instead, it seems to be caving in the the mounting pressure from our society to not offend and blend in. The thought of trying to appeal to Pagans (ie: Wiccans) by finding common ground such as arts / crafts etc. is absolutely frightening to me. I do NOT identify with that culture because we worship the one true God and they are a false religion. While as humans we share commonality, culture-wise we are worlds apart. There is no need to dumb down the message of the gospel. I Cor. 1:18 reminds us that the preaching of the cross is foolishness to them that perish. 



arielann81 said:


> What needs could be met? Are you hot? Hungry? in need of a break from children? Maybe offer water or food or free childcare for an hour or so. When they ask why you can say that God provides for your needs and you feel convicted to do the same for your community. Do onto others as you would have them do onto you and *ask them if they have ever been involved with community outreach. Then ask them if they would be interested and that you could use volunteers for the next event. That is if you have one planned..lol Pull people into the fold. They don't have to believe to be welcome as long as they are willing*.



Why would we want Pagans involved in Christian outreach? Where is the scriptural support for this? What purpose would it serve? How could a non-believer possibly treat others with agape love that is a fruit of the Spirit? In this scenario, we are not only NOT sharing the gospel with unbelievers in our "outreach", but we would be inviting them to participate in future "outreaches" where we do not share the gospel? We are called to be in the world but not of the world and to be marked by our love, joy, peace and other fruits of the Spirit. As our culture continues to devolve, true believers will begin to have a markedly different appearance than the average person. We are watching as Christianity is being pushed from the public square and becoming less socially acceptable. This type of scheming seems to be evidence that the world's push is effective in at least some instances in making Christianity conform to the world's standards and seem to appeal to even those involved in false religion. Make no mistake: the gospel is powerful. It will offend many, but there are those who will come unto salvation as the Holy Spirit draws them. 

Romans 10: 14-17 reminds us, "How then shall they call on Him in whom they have not believed? And how shall they believe in Him of whom they have not heard? And how shall they hear without a preacher? And how shall they preach unless they are sent? As it is written: 'How beautiful are the feet of those who preach the gospel of peace. Who bring glad tidings of good things!' But they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Isaiah says, 'Lord, who has believed our report?' So then faith comes by hearing and hearing by the word of God."



arielann81 said:


> Be the change you want to see in the world.


 While Gandhi, whom you have quoted here, had some worldly wisdom, he was NOT a Christian. What change is it that you want to see? How can these tactics produce this change? Gandhi also said, "If Christians would really live according to the teachings of Christ, as found in the Bible, all of India would be Christian today." 

When Paul instructed Timothy on how to conduct himself as a minister of the gospel in 2 Timothy 4:2-4 he said, "Preach the word! Be ready in season and out of season. Convince, rebuke, exhort, with all longsuffering and teaching. For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine, but according to their own desires, because they have itching ears, they will heap up for themselves teachers; and they will turn their ears away from the truth and be turned aside to fables."

While we absolutely need to minister in love and be obedient in our own walk with the Lord, we need to guard against sugar-coating the message and cloaking our faith in a disguise that appeals to the world. John 1:10, 11 says, "He was in the world, and the world was made through Him, and the world did not know Him. He came to His own, and His own did not receive Him." John 15:18-19, " If the world hates you, you know that it hated Me before it hated you. If you were of the world, the world would love its own. Yet because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you."


----------



## Marrow Man

CuriousNdenver said:


> I may have misunderstood Tim's original post, but I thought he was referring to a Pagan festival - as in one designed around those who celebrate wicca, neo-paganism and other nature based false religions.



You did not misunderstand. We have a festival here every year with booths for people who are into things you have mentioned. I've met high priestess witches and whatever at these events. The people are very open with talking about spiritual things, though.


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Marrow Man said:


> You did not misunderstand. We have a festival here every year with booths for people who are into things you have mentioned. I've met high priestess witches and whatever at these events. The people are very open with talking about spiritual things, though.



This is not so surprising. They have a false religion that can not possibly satisfy mankind's craving for a relationship with the one true God. I'm surprised we don't have one of those festivals in Denver, CO (though most festivals here do have representatives who subscribe to such beliefs). 

That sounds like a wonderful place to do outreach, though it is sure to draw spiritual opposition. 

I do have friends who operate a table with literature in Boulder, CO. There is a strong current of new-age spiritualism, the occult, eastern religions and neo-paganism. They are not warmly received by most of this group, but they have had many opportunities to share the gospel and have given away many books, some of which address new age beliefs as compared to Biblical Christianity.


----------



## Marrow Man

CuriousNdenver said:


> I do have friends who operate a table with literature in Boulder, CO. There is a strong current of new-age spiritualism, the occult, eastern religions and neo-paganism. They are not warmly received by most of this group, but they have had many opportunities to share the gospel and have given away many books, some of which address new age beliefs as compared to Biblical Christianity.



Exactly how do they do this? Where is this table, and how do they utilize it?


----------



## Marrow Man

CuriousNdenver said:


> I do have friends who operate a table with literature in Boulder, CO. There is a strong current of new-age spiritualism, the occult, eastern religions and neo-paganism. They are not warmly received by most of this group, but they have had many opportunities to share the gospel and have given away many books, some of which address new age beliefs as compared to Biblical Christianity.



Exactly how do they do this? Where is this table, and how do they utilize it?


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Marrow Man said:


> Originally Posted by CuriousNdenver
> I do have friends who operate a table with literature in Boulder, CO. There is a strong current of new-age spiritualism, the occult, eastern religions and neo-paganism. They are not warmly received by most of this group, but they have had many opportunities to share the gospel and have given away many books, some of which address new age beliefs as compared to Biblical Christianity.
> Exactly how do they do this? Where is this table, and how do they utilize it?



They have a team that helps haul the books, table and signs from the parking area to the pedestrian mall in Boulder. The table is a folding table and they have a large collection of books, some DVDs and tracts that they give to those who are interested. They sometimes utilize signs that may ask some of the questions Ray Comfort uses, such as 'are you a good person'...

The area where they set up is available most weekends for them to set up without charge, along with many other street performers and vendors. They are not charged because they are not selling anything. People wander up and down this mall and many stop to browse the books, which opens a door for a spiritual conversation. Certain weekends when there are festivals they need to schedule ahead to reserve space, and there may be a fee.

Let me know if you have any other specific questions and I can ask one of them. I have joined them several times and was surprised at the interest it generates.

I forgot to mention that they do this with some regularity and have been able to establish ongoing conversations with some who frequent the area, though many of these are naysayers. An advantage of the table vs. handing out tracts is that people come to it. I find it difficult to stand for long periods of time, so walking and handing out tracts works better for me.


----------



## arielann81

After reading your post I have reconsidered my position. I want to first say that I appreciate your candor and find it refreshing to actually have those who are willing to rebuke or exhort openly when they disagree. I live in an area that is known for being passive aggressive in nature and when people disagree with something it rarely makes it back to the person they disagreed with. Of course this shouldn't happen within the church but it does. I have very few people in my life that would do this for me and if they would it's a smaller number that would do it with my heart in mind. Hence being online to further my knowledge and participate in discussion. If it wasn't for my pastor being awesome and very close to my husband and myself I would have already found another church body. Our pastor has really been there for us when we needed it and his preaching is solid. 

Unfortunately, I've grown up in a variety of denominations and have been taught from various doctrines as well. It has only been a year that I have embraced the doctrines of grace and reformed theology. Evangelism has not been my primary area of study during this year. I agree however with the scripture concerning truth being the only way salvation happens (of course what the Holy Spirit uses to regenerate.. not someone giving a scriptural account alone). I guess I still have a lot to learn. Thank you for making this a safe place to do that.


----------



## Marrow Man

Thanks, Melanie. Very helpful.


----------

